# maverick m88 12 guage



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i seen in fin fur feather sales at they had a new maveric m88 12 gauge. i know its made by mossberg but i have never herd anything about the gun. if anyone knows if there reliable and a good gun let me know please


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I have one...Very good gun...I have the 8 shot,20" barrel security model...Mossberg will do any repairs to it for warranty work...One of the main and few differenes is the Maverick has a crossbolt safety,while the mossberg has a tang safety...Heck,that might even be the only difference lol...I bought mine used from gander for $139..You will have to talk to them about using mossberg barrels for it though..Depending on which one you get,it may be compatible with mossberg 500 barrels...There should be lot of good reviews online for it..Dont let the price scare ya....People told me to buy a glock instead of a S&W Sigma...I saved a couple hundred bucks and have been more then happy with my purchase...Dont feel you have to plunk down all that money for an 870 just because...I say go for the maverick..Here is a pic of me with my 20" barrel model...


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Here is some info from the Maverick home site. This may answer a couple of questions.

MAVERICK® 88 FEATURES:


Maverick® 88 barrels are compatible with Mossberg® 500® model barrels within gauge and capacity. 
All Maverick® models include a cross-bolt safety in front of the trigger for speed and convenience. 
All Maverick® 88 choke tubes are fully interchangeable with Mossberg® Accu-Choke tubes. 
88 model barrels are equipped with 3" chambers and handle factory 2¾" and 3" loads. 
All Maverick barrels and choke tubes are capable of firing lead, steel or other non-toxic loads. 
All models feature a blued metal finish and durable black synthetic stock and forearm. 
All models feature dual extractors and twin action slide bars for positive, non-binding extraction and ejection. 
Free Cablelock included with each model. 
All Maverick® models include a One-Year Limited Warranty.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

maverick 88's are great guns. the mossberg 500 budget model. the only differences are the safety switch and the type of metal the receiver is made out of. and of course the synthetic stock. i love mine.


----------

